# quickest butchering method?



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

removed


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2008)

The only other way I know how it could be done is to slit its throat. And this method probably takes awhile. I would personally invest in a gun... if not... get a friend/relative/nearby meat goat person to come out and do the deed. 

I have yet to do any butchering of the goats. I have only done chickens and rabbits and a good solid wack on the back of the head/neck does them just fine. Don't think it would work too well on goats though. Ugh.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

Theres a great posting on this. most say that slitting the throat is just as quick though I dont see how, but then again I have not seen either method use on a goat, but have had to shoot horses and dogs and the gun seems to do it very quickly.
I dont think you have to have a permit for home gun, I know the last thing we put down was a great dane (bloat at 3 am) and we did it with a 22 and she went down instantly


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I do the shooting for a gentleman friend of mine who can't bring himself to do it. Shooting definitely is the best way. On a pig, I both shot the pig in the head and slit its throat. Slitting throats is NOT easy; hide and tendons are tougher than expected. I can't imagine doing this to a goat I cared about unless it was unconscious.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

slitting seems to be the more barbaric if you ask me, the toughest part of a goat or deet is the neck


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

removed


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

A goat has a very hard head. Don't try to knock it out or try to use a gun as small as a 22, it may just ricochet. It would be preferable to slit it's throat instead of those two methods.

I use a 12G shotgun, pretty gruesome, but it is no fail and it sure bleeds out. Hubby uses his pistol, but i don't like pistols, I like my shotgun.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You need to find someone who can shoot it.

Remember that goats play full speed head butting games. You couldn't hit one in the head hard enough to affect it at all.

Hopefully someone you know has a gun and knows how to use it.


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

removed


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

then have a pet goat then. if theres a butcher shop near you or a taxidermy they may do it for you, I dont know


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

removed


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Kittikity said:


> I wanted to know what is the quickest way to butcher a goat.. Other than a gun.. I'm not too keen on guns and don't want to have to get a gun permit just for butchering.. I wouldn't mind a pellet gun but doubt it would be strong enough.. So what would be the next quickest way to butcher? I want the goat to suffer as little as possible and would like it to be quick enough that they didn't even know what happened.. Dealing with the carcass I can do fine.. But I want the actually killing to be as quick and painless as possible for the goat..


You live in Florida, you DO NOT need a permit to own a hand gun or a rifle.

If you, in the future, would want to carry a concealed weapon then you'll need a permit which can be gotten after you take a Concealed Weapons Permit class. There are gun shows that go through Florida about every three or four months. You can go to one of the shows, sign up for the CWP class and get a certificate within hours to be able to apply for a CWP.

For dispatching goats, if you can't or won't go the gun route, which to me is the most quick and painless method, then you need a good sharp butchering knife for slitting their throats, real deep, from side to side in a very quick motion.

Do your best to not let the hair touch the meat. I've heard it gives a nasty taste to it. Something a country Florida guy taught me was to mix a quart or so of white vinegar to about a gallon of water and swab the carcass with the mixture, using a hand towel soaking wet with the mixture, after the goat was skinned, but before it was cut up.

I hope this helps.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I only know of two ways, shooting or cutting the throat. Personally we use a .40 caliber pistol, as like Feral Nature said....smaller ones sometimes will only ricochet or not do the job on the first shot. We learned the hard way with a 22 once. 

I won't slit the throat of an animal until I have shot it first, just my own personal phobia of them feeling it.

Try a butcher, we have some that will kill the animal for you, clean it you do the rest.


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

removed


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 25, 2008)

Kitti, the thought of an ice pick to the back of a goats head is awful to me. There is no guarantee at all you will kill it. Though I don't have experience with an ice pick to the back of the head method, I doubt very much it would kill them instantly or at all. If you don't want to shoot it, you will have to slit it's throat. 

Tiffany


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

What's with the "removed" business. Buy a gun, you have no idea how many uses a gun has. Come spring I seem to be shooting at something once a week. Other than a chainsaw, a gun maybe the second most important tool on the farm....Gasoline not required. The ice pick method sounds like something out of a horror flick....buy a gun.


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

I do not want a gun.. Ever.. Would a moderator please remove this thread?


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

no one is trying to make you buy a gun, but the fact is that it is the fastest most humane way to kill a goat for consumption. 
Personally I think you need to figure out your fear of guns and get over it with the way this world is going. they can be life savers and life takers, just like a car, house or food. 
If you want to butcher the goat, then we have told you the best ways, anything else and you can be fined or charged with cruelty to animals in most places.

Im not a gun person, but Im a real person, and the 2 sayings I stand by its guns cause crime like flys cause ----, and an armed society is a polite society.
If you ever find some one to take you to the firing range youll be amazed at how easy it is and how it feels to know you can protect yourself if it ever should come to that. Learn gun safety and teach it.


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

I came here asking how to quickly butcher a goat, without a gun.. You don't know why I don't want to have a gun so please don't judge me and just drop it already..


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2008)

The only other way I believe is to slit its throat. Get a very sharp knife and make the incision deep, making sure to get the jugular veins. 

I am sorry for mentioning the other option. Please forgive.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Slitting the throat quickly and efficiently is really the only other remotely humane method for killing a butcher goat.
Slitting a throat properly(humanely) requires a VERY sharp, large knife and much more strength than you'd think.....be prepared.
Personally, I won't do it.


----------



## Bfly Farmer (Aug 8, 2006)

I missed what was said prior to you deleting your posts, so if this is not the information you are looking for, sorry. You may wish to look up halal slaughtering practices. It is the slitting of the throat, but there are many resources with pictures and directions. There is example on the sheepgoatmarketing.info site.

Friends of ours sell specifically to the muslin market and all of their customers slaughter their goats on site. It really does go quite quick and with the proper knife, painless as possible. I was there to see our first two kids (wethers) ever, butchered by a customer and when all was said and done, I was pretty impressed.

Good luck!


----------



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks you.. I guess slitting the throat is the only choice I have..

To explain something, I asked about the possibility of using an ice pick because I know that some people whack a rabbit on the back of the head for the kill.. I know you can't do that with goats because they have much harder heads and stronger necks.. So I was thinking an ice pick or a stake.. It would be the same as a bullet going into the back of the head except it would be a long shaft instead of a moving projectile.. A hammer or mallet would be used to drive in the ice pick..

I have a year or more before I would have to actually butcher a goat anyway..

What would be the best position for slitting the throat? Standing over it's back with it's head held up? Or standing in front of it?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you have a year to wait, then why not find a hunter, a gun lover, or other goat owners to kill the goat. They would probably teach you something about butchering techniques while they were there....Using a large sharp knife just gives me the chills.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

As far as rabbits go, a pellet gun to the back of the head is what I use. Quick kill and no whacking involved.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Kittikity said:


> To explain something, I asked about the possibility of using an ice pick because I know that some people whack a rabbit on the back of the head for the kill.. I know you can't do that with goats because they have much harder heads and stronger necks.. So I was thinking an ice pick or a stake.. It would be the same as a bullet going into the back of the head except it would be a long shaft instead of a moving projectile.. A hammer or mallet would be used to drive in the ice pick..
> 
> I have a year or more before I would have to actually butcher a goat anyway..
> 
> What would be the best position for slitting the throat? Standing over it's back with it's head held up? Or standing in front of it?


The complications of getting the goat to stand quietly in just the right position for an ice pick or any other sharp object to be driven into the back of their head, the head would need to be supported on something sturdy and its highly doubtful that one whack would do it.....the complications are just about insurmountable for a successful killing that way. It would certainly not be quick and humane. If you haven't slaughtered before you may not be able to picture what I am saying, but take my word for it, you don't want to do it this way. A pick driven in by human strength would certainly not be like a bullet.

As John said, use that year to find someone who will shoot the goat for you. I certainly would and have for people before. It will be a lot better results. Or at least find someone who has slaughtered using the knife method before and knows how to do it properly.

If you absolutely have to do it by slitting the throat, straddling the goat, holding the head high and neck taught by a hand under the chin and a quick, hard complete cut with the knife would be the best I'd guess.

Again, I like John's suggestion.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

when dh and I were taught to butcher a goat, we were taught to slit its throat. It was a young goat. The goats' hind legs were tied to a gambrel, the goat hoisted up and one person held the neck against their side with one arm and the knife with the other. In this position, upside down, the goat did not struggle.


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2008)

I certainly would be careful stradling a goat. If it jerks quickly you are riding on top of a run away goat with a sharp knife in your hands. NOT a good scenario. I would hang the goat as was stated above by its back legs or stand beside the goat with the goat butted up against a fence/building on its other side. 

Having a helper nearby in case you need help is always a good idea. Hope it goes well for you. Take care.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

goatsareus said:


> when dh and I were taught to butcher a goat, we were taught to slit its throat. It was a young goat. The goats' hind legs were tied to a gambrel, the goat hoisted up and one person held the neck against their side with one arm and the knife with the other. In this position, upside down, the goat did not struggle.


Again, this is fine, but I would never undertake it alone the first time. Find someone who has done it before.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Zone said:


> I certainly would be careful stradling a goat. If it jerks quickly you are riding on top of a run away goat with a sharp knife in your hands. NOT a good scenario. I would hang the goat as was stated above by its back legs or stand beside the goat with the goat butted up against a fence/building on its other side.
> 
> Having a helper nearby in case you need help is always a good idea. Hope it goes well for you. Take care.


When I say to straddle it, I am assuming it is a young goat(3 months to a year). Never straddle an adult goat to get into position to kill it, as stated above, that can be dangerous.


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2008)

:lol Sorry... I was imagining someone riding a goat with spurs on waving a knife around like a barnyard warrior or something. LOL LOL 

Oh... I'm okay now. I could not help myself. Sorry. LOL


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Basically, if it can't be a fairly large caliber gun, then it should be a good sharp knife, no ice picks or mallets, 'nuf said.


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Kittykity,I sent you a P.M. It may be of intrest. Best of luck.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

If I wasn't going to use a gun, then I'd take it to the guy that butchers our Deer & we buy our beef & pork from. That's what we did with the last goats we had butchered & he did a great job. You have a year to find someone, I personally would not want the job if I had to personally kill the animal without a gun.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

We have Muslim customers use a knife in their traditional way to kill the lambs we sell them. Seems very fast, but I know they also take particular care of their knives and they are experienced.


----------



## sgian (May 26, 2008)

I understand that some people have very legitimate reasons not to be able to use a gun and it isn't my place to judge, especially since I don't know the reason. But Kittykity, please understand from the other view that since a bullet is an instant kill in which the animal won't have time to feel the pain, to use anything less can seem to some people to be cruel. That could explain why so many people are recommending a gun, for the animal's sake. So please don't be offended by the responses since everyone means well.

Recently I had a situation where a really sweet goat was suffering but we had no gun readily available. Her name was Flossy, and she was a white Kiko goat who was friendly and liked attention. She came to me indirectly through a sale auction and had been skeletal, apparently she hadn't been fed well over the winter. She started to recover with us, but when we wormed our herd, she foamed at the mouth and collapsed. She was among our first goats, so we were (and still are) new to this. She recovered, but kept collapsing over the next couple days and we quarantined her. Finally, she could no longer get up any more and just lay on her side unresponsive except for an occasional scream. Her temperature dropped and she could no longer see (or maybe she couldn't react when we waved our hands over her eyes). Finally we decided to put her out of her misery, but all my guns were out of state and my brother in law didn't have a gun either.

We discussed various options. My sister was horrified by anything messy, like a knife, axe, powersaw, etc so that was out. We knew that a blow to the head would be unlikely to hurt a goat much, one could probably break a baseball bat over their heads without killing them. My BIL was a former paramedic, and said that a syringe full of air injected directly into the heart would kill the goat instantly. So we got a needle, found the heart by feel, and I injected the air. I don't remember the details, but I remember that she felt the pain and it didn't kill her. I figured that I had already started and hurt her, so I better finish the job. I kept trying, and my sister left crying. The needle must not have been long enough, I don't know. 

That obviously wasn't working, so I tried to break her neck or at least strangle her. FYI, I had been in the army and had choked people multiple times in training, so I was adept at this on people and reasonably quick about it too. However, goats are not people and this goat instinctively got into a position where I couldn't do it, even though she was unable to get up on her own. Kikos are not small goats BTW.

We discussed trying to suffocate her, but I figured her horns would tear any plastic and we didn't have any plastic bags that we knew were airtight anyway. Finally my BIL called around and found a relative with an old .22 rifle. We placed her on the burn pile, moved her head into a position so that the bullet would exit into the pile and not fly off into the air, and under a grey sky and light drizzle I placed the rifle behind her head under the horns and aimed so it would exit through her mouth. The bullet cauterized the entrance hole as it went in, she jerked once (kind of a reflex motion like the doctor hitting your knee to see if it jerks), and she bled out some through the exit hole. Just like that the ordeal was over.

Since then we've had another baby goat fade away and a collapsed rabid skunk. We now have a cheap .22 rifle so we won't go through that mess again. I hope you have better luck than I did in ending a goat's life without a gun. If I had to do it again I think first of all I would keep my sister away, and then tie the goat's head down securely against a wood block or something and use a sawzall or axe on the neck. If you try the axe, please make sure that you have had enough practice so you are confident that you can end the goat's life quickly. Be prepared for the possibility of blood splattering on you too.


----------

